# one for JD



## vincev (May 11, 2013)

Here is something for JD to grab up, Has dual headlights.
http://southbend.craigslist.org/bik/3792233440.html


----------



## fordmike65 (May 11, 2013)

I'm down to donate to a "JD" fund to help him get this. It'd be cool if others donated as well. LMK. Mike


----------



## babyjesus (May 12, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm down to donate to a "JD" fund to help him get this. It'd be cool if others donated as well. LMK. Mike




I already offered him funding help but he refused. However if this bike will be bought for him I will chip in just give me the paypal email etc.

It's a really cool bike - some serious tanklights goin on there.

I'm many hours ahead and about to go to bed so if I don't reply right away you can still count on me for a good portion of the 300 for the bike.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 12, 2013)

*$100. Phantom*

Looks like a good dealhttp://southjersey.craigslist.org/bik/3800653897.html


----------



## babyjesus (May 12, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Looks like a good dealhttp://southjersey.craigslist.org/bik/3800653897.html




wow........!


----------



## jd56 (May 12, 2013)

Guys, thanks but no need to start a charity fund.
I only had a few things damaged not my whole collection stolen.

I will say the Golden Flyer is on top of my middleweight tanklight my wish list, though. 

Doubt the wife would allow the extra $200 + shipping to get it though. She probably wouldnt miss the 1st,  $100, I have left over from Eden. 
Id be willing to trade a couple of my tanklight middleweights for that one though.
So if someone here does get it, lets work a trade.


Really its nice that all of you ( and hell, I believe that all that posted their condolences and anger and sent me well wishes is about all 4000+ members here on he Cabe) but, no need to  do more than you already have.

I originally just wanted to gripe and complain to someone that would understand my sorrow and anger from the other night. And I appreciate the responses. I guess I can still get on my pitty potty every once in a while.

Now lets really do what we do best and talk about this bike.
The rare hard to find dual external tanklight is what makes this classic. The Golden Flyer was just as described ( from what Ive read), is the 50th anniversary offering to Western Auto.

Wonder if the seller would be willing to give it to the cause.....lol....I doubt it.
I'll admit that bike is rare and worth that much if not more.
Wish he lived in  my vacinity. Id love to go look at if not just to take some pictures with it.
JD

Now a mean junkyard dog might be a fund gift, idea.....lol


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babyjesus (May 12, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Now lets really do what we do best and talk about this bike.
> The rare hard to find dual external tanklight is what makes this classic. The Golden Flyer was just as described ( from what Ive read), is the 50th anniversary offering to Western Auto.
> 
> Wonder if the seller would be willing to give it to the cause.....lol....I doubt it.
> ...




I agree, it's a totally cool bike in good shape.  I've seen the lights for sale or the tank but rarely are the 2 stuck together and on a complete bike. CL is frustrating if you have no way to get the bike


----------



## Steve K (May 12, 2013)

*Pick-up Needed?*

JD:
Great seeing you yesterday at Eden.
Had a great time as always.
BTW...I am heading from NC to Wisconsin in a week and could make a slight detour to save you shipping and pick this one up if you can agree on a  price with the seller?
Let me know.
Steve K
Greensboro, NC







jd56 said:


> Guys, thanks but no need to start a charity fund.
> I only had a few things damaged not my whole collection stolen.
> 
> I will say the Golden Flyer is on top of my middleweight tanklight my wish list, though.
> ...


----------



## babyjesus (May 12, 2013)

Steve K said:


> JD:
> Great seeing you yesterday at Eden.
> Had a great time as always.
> BTW...I am heading from NC to Wisconsin in a week and could make a slight detour to save you shipping and pick this one up if you can agree on a  price with the seller?
> ...




wow man - JD you gotta go for it.  With or without help funding. You won't be able to regret it that's for sure!


----------



## jd56 (May 12, 2013)

I did call the listing and the antique dealer said she paid $25 for it from the original owner and knew it was a classic. 
She sold to a guy named Eric in Fort Wayne.
Oh well he did well on his negotiations of $250 sale price. Lucky guy.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (May 12, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Looks like a good dealhttp://southjersey.craigslist.org/bik/3800653897.html




Listing was deleted. Did you save the a picture of the Phantom?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 12, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Listing was deleted. Did you save the a picture of the Phantom?




I reposted but the owner must have sold it and deleted it   SORRY


----------

